# attaching Hemianthus Callitrichoides to rock or wood help



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I think this is a plant that needs to be rooted in substrate. I don't know of any good way to do otherwise, as it is so fine.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

I've seen it mounted on driftwood and lava rock. I believe tropica even sells it that way.

http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=863

My guess is that if you kept up with ferts, it should be fine.

-Charlie


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

yea i thought i saw it that way some place. i'm planning a big rescape and don't really want to plant something that fine.


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Does anyone know how they do this? When I looked at the picture, I think I saw silicon on the rock? At least I didn't see any fishing line.


----------



## plantedrandall (Jun 19, 2008)

They probably grew it immersed for a bit, then submerged it.


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

Can you do that without using net or fishing line? Or maybe remove the net or fishing line once the root attaches to the rock. Somehow I remember people mention using super glue or silicon. Could anyone confirm this? Thanks.



plantedrandall said:


> They probably grew it immersed for a bit, then submerged it.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

I heard supper glue works right now I'm trying net tied to a rock and just thread wrapped around a piece and a rock to hold it in place. I don't know if it attached to the rock yet only a couple weeks will let you know which works best


----------



## DrEd (May 13, 2009)

That'll be great, thanks! I also heard people use super glue a lot, but I don't think it'll work on lava rock. In this case, silicon should work better. I'm going to try net-wrap HC on a piece of lava rock first to see if it'll work, hopefully HC won't melt first.



fooledyas said:


> I heard supper glue works right now I'm trying net tied to a rock and just thread wrapped around a piece and a rock to hold it in place. I don't know if it attached to the rock yet only a couple weeks will let you know which works best


----------

